# Rockfish marinated in mojo criollo



## Greg Rempe (Feb 10, 2005)

Damn Susan...do yuo contract out!  You have great dinners during the week...all mine are saved for the weekends...and that's usually steaks or butts or brisket!

You AWESOME!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 10, 2005)

Damn Girl,
That sounds GOOD.


----------

